# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  برگه معافیت تحصیلی

## konkur100

سلام
تو برگه معافیت تحصیلیم نوشته مقطع لیسانس غیر پزشکی پیوسته . این منظورش همون کارشناسی پیوسته هست یا چیز دیگه ؟؟؟

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام
> تو برگه معافیت تحصیلیم نوشته مقطع لیسانس غیر پزشکی پیوسته . این منظورش همون کارشناسی پیوسته هست یا چیز دیگه ؟؟؟


آره همونه

----------


## konkur100

> آره همونه


مطمئن ؟

----------


## rezagmi

> مطمئن ؟


قدیما میگفتن لیسانس امروز میگن کارشناسی :Yahoo (100):

----------


## konkur100

> قدیما میگفتن لیسانس امروز میگن کارشناسی


قدیما رو بیخال الان دقیقا پس کارشناسیه دیگه /؟؟

----------


## rezagmi

> قدیما رو بیخال الان دقیقا پس کارشناسیه دیگه /؟؟


بلی دیگه

----------

